# Looking for help selecting my first snowblower



## rodelco (Oct 4, 2015)

Hello everyone, this is my first post...so be kind. Also, I apologize for this post being so long....

I have been trying to decide what to buy for my very first snowblower. I have developed arthritis in my back so I think its time for me to give up the shovel. My driveway is about 45 feet long, and is about 30 ft wide at the house, but tapers back to 20 feet wide at the street. I live at the end of a cul-de-sac, so one of my neighbor's driveways is about 3 feet away from mine, which means I really need to move most of the snow to the other side of my driveway.

My garage is also my woodworking shop, so space is at a premium. I have decided to build a small storage "house" for my lawn mower during the winter, and the snowblower during the summer on our back patio. The snowblower will be housed in the third stall garage during the winter, but needs to fit in the space that the lawnmower uses during the summer.

Based on all of this, I have decided that I want to get a good single stage snowblower. Because of my bad back, I also want electric start, and a remote controlled chute adjustment (at least for the direction of the discharge). I have narrowed it down to four different models (at least at this point):


Honda HS720 AS
Toro 721 QZE
Briggs and Stratton 922EXD (or Simplicity)
Cub Cadet 221 LHP

I have a Honda HRM lawnmower that is about 11 years old, and I still love it. The only negative thing that I have read about the HS 720AS is that the chute is very difficult to move (and its pretty expensive).

The Toro looks pretty good, but I don't like the position of the manual recoil cord (in case it dies out on the driveway), and it is the most expensive.

The Briggs and Stratton looks good in the store (Lowes) and the controls work well...but Consumer Reports rates them fairly low, and I haven't been able to find a lot of reviews on it.

The Cub Cadet is sold at Costco ($589), and gets good ratings in Consumer Reports, but I have read many reviews about the chute controls freezing up on it.

Any thoughts or advice? 

Thank you so much.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

seeing that you have arthor in your back I would be looking at a snowblower with electric start. I have a bad disc and pinched nerve in my neck so every snowblower I have has electric start, I don't always need it but its there when I do


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

• Honda does offer the HS720 with electric start (use an extension cord):

Honda HS720AS Model Info| 20" Single-stage Snow Thrower | Honda Snow Blowers

• A limited number of early production HS720 units may have stiff chute rotation, but a tiny bit of silicone spray will usually smooth them up. Later production units have a slightly larger I.D. rubber ring around the chute base (running change). I am pretty sure Honda and Honda dealers sold out of last year's production, so any unit you buy new will have the updated rubber ring.

• Honda does offer a 12-months same as cash program via Wells Fargo:

Honda Power Equipment - Special Offers


----------



## rodelco (Oct 4, 2015)

*Thanks Robert*

Thanks for the information Robert. I looked at the HS 720ASA today at a local Home Depot store, and the chute felt pretty stiff. I don't know what the "model year" was, but it was pretty dusty, so it looked like it had been there for quite some time. The serial number on this unit was: SAAA-1005521.

Would I be able to tell by the Serial Number if a particular unit has the updated rubber ring?


----------



## BobCat520 (Oct 24, 2013)

If you are sure you want a single stage, and you have a bad back, go with the Honda.
I have had both a Briggs, and a Toro Single Stage and for me both required more pushing effort than I thought they should have. The problem appeared to be the scraper height (non adjustable) and the paddle material on the Briggs. The Toro that I had was a two stroke and I disliked the noise so much that I just sold it. 
If you get much heavy snow falls I'd advise you to get a good two stage as they have positive self propulsion and reverse. Judging from the size of the property you are going to clean I think your back will be happier with most any size two stage.


----------



## rodelco (Oct 4, 2015)

BobCat520, that is good to know about the Briggs and Toros. I agree that a 2 stage would probably be better for the actual snow removal, but my space situation just won't allow it (unless I make some major changes in my garage/workshop). I have custom shelves mounted to the wall (about 29 inches up from the floor) that my mower currently stores under, so I need the snowblower to fit into that space in the winter. I plan to build a "shelter" for the mower/snowblower that will sit out on our patio behind the garage during the off season.

I am definitely leaning towards the Honda, I just want to physically handle one of this years models to make sure that the chute mechanism works smoothly. If I could get 10% off by using a Lowes coupon at Home Depot, I would probably rather do that than buying it on-line.

Has anyone had success using a 10% off Lowes coupon at Home Depot for an item that Lowes does NOT carry?

Thanks!


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Rodelco -

I'm going off memory when I had to think about spacing and keeping 1 sb and letting one go.

FWIW, a 24" 2 stager is not that much bigger IMO than a 21" SS counterpart. 

Widthwise, that's a pretty easy measurement to grasp.

Heightwise they are similar if you leave the handlebars installed
If you plan to fold/disassemble it, yes, the onboard engine on the 2 stager will be higher

Lengthwise, with the handlebars assembled, I would guesstimate anywhere from 6-10 inches more longer on a 2 stager.


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

I bought a Honda single stage blower about a month ago. I also had heard that the chute control was stiff last year. I tried one last year at HD and it was pretty stiff. I mentioned it to the sales guy at the dealer where I just bought mine, and he said he would make sure it worked smoothly and it does. I don't know if they did anything to it, but it is working OK. Can't tell you too much more about the blower until it snows. I don't think you can go wrong getting the Honda.


----------



## rodelco (Oct 4, 2015)

mobiledynamics -

The two stage models that I have looked at seem to always have some support bars that go from the handlebar to the engine or chute controls, which make them taller across more of their "length". Here is a photo of where my mower is parked to give you a better idea of why I think a SS will work better for me:









Even if I have to go over the driveway more than once to clear it all, it will still be a lot easier than shoveling by hand, so it may not be ideal, but I think it will be a big help. If not, I will have to bite the bullet and re-arrange my shop!

Thanks for your input and advice.


----------



## rodelco (Oct 4, 2015)

markd - 

That's encouraging. Would you mind telling me what your Serial Number starts with? I read somewhere else in these forums that the serial numbers for the HS720AMA model that was modified for vibration issues start at SAAA-1015424.

I looked at two HS720ASA models here in my area at HD stores, and they both started with SAAA-1005xxx, which makes me think they are still last year's models.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

How much snow do you get during a average snowfall. Is it wet or heavy....

I've been leaning by on a single stager (since it really cleans down to the pavement), but I find that I'm often unclogging it *due to wet snow* and also EOD, so I'm adding the 2 stager to the mix.

Every situation is different, but I read cul-de-sac and (end) and I presumed you get a good heaping from everybody elses


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

Mine starts with 1019XXX. When I bought it they told me they had just come in. Maybe you would be better off buying from a dealer that has "fresh" stock.


----------



## rodelco (Oct 4, 2015)

mobiledynamics -

I live in the Kansas City area, so being in the midwest, it varies greatly. We have some years that we will get two to three 10 inch snows, and some years we only get a couple of three inchers. I would say on average, we will get about six "major" snows a year, that are typically about 6 inches deep. Most of those I consider to be fairly dry. We do occasionally get some really wet snows also, so I understand what you are saying. The plows normally do a fair job of keeping us from being "plowed in", if they come at all. I am also fortunate to have good neighbors, and they have been known to bring their two stage blower over to help out with the really big snows. One of them is moving soon, though, so I figured I better get myself something!


----------



## rodelco (Oct 4, 2015)

markd - 

Thanks for the S/N info. That's what I thought. I think you are right about finding a Honda dealer. I was just trying to save as much money as I could, and I think most of the dealers charge MSRP, don't they? That would add another $100 to the price that I have been looking at.


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

rodelco said:


> markd -
> 
> Thanks for the S/N info. That's what I thought. I think you are right about finding a Honda dealer. I was just trying to save as much money as I could, and I think most of the dealers charge MSRP, don't they? That would add another $100 to the price that I have been looking at.



My dealer had a preseason sale, $100 off. That was at the end of August. I would think it's still early enough in the season to get a good deal. If you can't find one at a dealer, I would suggest going back to HD and ask to speak to a manager. Tell them you only want one of the newer machines. It shouldn't be hard for them to get a newer arrival out of their inventory. Good luck!


----------

